# Stahls’ Rip-Away Appliqué™ Takes Glitter to the Next Level



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ Rip-Away Appliqué™ is a simple process that allows decorators to create stunning, premium appliqué looks using embroidery equipment, Stahls’ CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake, and a heat press.

Start with an appliqué sew file and Stahls’ CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake. Sew out the design with a satin stitch then simply “rip-away” the excess material. Remove the embroidery hoop and then heat press to complete the process. It’s that easy. 
Learn more about Stahls’ Rip-Away Applique by visiting StahlsID.com/rip-away. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

